# prem baby vomiting a lot



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry me again. 

Mollie has been sick loads this afternoon. Started after her 2.30 feed, projectile vomiting. Did it twice more in car on way home a couple of hours after feed. Didn't really sleep then seemed hungry again at 4.30 so fed her and she was just constantly sick. She is still not sleeping and is still being a bit sick but not much to bring up now. Making hiccupy belchy noises which are really unnerving. It's just that she is constantly hungry after being sick so i wasn't sure whether to keep feeding or not 

Anyway took to GP as not seen her sick like this before. Said she looks fine but keep an eye on her and if worse take back again. Said also to give small frequent feeds rather than proper big ones. Basically could be reflux or could be a bug as there are a couple about. SHe isn;t dehydrated but with the way she is going that's my worry.

Am sat with her now after a small feed (40ml) and she is just not settled, keeps crying and seems to want more food. Don't know what to do for the best. So no like her 

Any advice much appreciated

Thanks and hope you and Theo ok 

Nic x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nic,

oh hun here are some      for you and mollie,

i know how you feel as i have spent the day mopping up, showering, bathing the baby, washing the bedding as theo has been a nightmare    so i can sympathise...

i would look out for signs of dehydration hun

lethargy
dry nappies
sunken, dark eyes
sunken fontanelle
pale
dry mouth etc.....

and if you note any of the above or are concerned about her in anyway then contact you emergency gp straight away.....

i would stick to small amounts of feeds more frequently if you can as if she has a bug then this may help..

do you see a peadiatrician hun are you due to see them?? if not then it may be worth calling their secretary and seeing if you can speak to the consultant or just get an appointment...

if you are not under a consultant then go back to your gp and ask to be refered to one

let me know how you and mollie are getting on

luv v xxxxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

As ever, thanks for your reply. You are such a valued support 

So sorry you suffering with theo, poor little man and poor you    With that much sick, how do you stop him becoming dehydrated? 

Well molie had a feed at 3am and had a dry nappy. I gave  her a 15 min feed (less than usual) and she was sick a couple of times. I kept her upright for half an hour, laid her down and puke (her mattress was raised) She then spent hour and a half groaning and wriggling and bringing knees up like she has tummy ache. Eventually went off. Had a feed at 7am and had a really bad nappy DH said. Tons of the stuff!!! Apparently not hard but not massively runny (sorry tmI!) so wonder if she has a bug? He said she was a little sick but not loads but then she had a bottle with gaviscon in that time. So my question is, if bf, mollie has her milk and then throws up pretty quickly (and then sometimes a coupld of hours later, like she did yesterday, pretty forcefully) then i am meant to give gaviscon, according to instructions, by which time too late. Can i give gaviscon before bf do you know?

Re: consultant, i have an appt in november, i think just a routine one with her consultant. Had a scan and are waiting for a couple more tests, but not sure who if anyone will contact us in mean time. Guess we go through GP for everything? Feel a bit in limbo as she is still on trimethoprin but GP said she could be for months, at least until gets all clear from the klebsiella/ septacameia.

They never actually said she had reflux but gave gaviscon to try. GP thinks the vomiting (but this was before the bad stuff yesterday) could just be because her insides aren't quite matured yet. It's hard to tell what's going on with tiny ones apparently which i understand. 

I just feel a worrier! Don't want to waste anyone's time (that said if i hadn't 'wasted time' when pregnant would never have had the steroids at 29 weeks and then who knows!). Sorry, wittering on.

Will look out for signs of dehydration (describes perfectly how she looked the day before she was sick) but looks ok now and gp checked her too. 

If am worried or gets worse will contact HV (couldn't get hold of her yesterday!) or GP.

Hope little theo ok, you're really going through it aren't you  

Thanks again

Nic x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

Just to update SCBU called today. 

Basically said to up the gaviscon to every feed, so i will try this and maybe give infacol. 

Am just not sure is reflux and neither is she. Said if continues even with gaviscon to bring forward paed consultant appt or if worsens of worried at all, take to GP (or a&e if really bad)

Told me to give her aptimil to fill her up earlier which worked and she slept. 

This afternoon, i fed her for about 15/20mins on the breast, she was sick straight away of course. Gave her gaviscon but still being sick. Not necessarily projectile, just not tolerating anything really. Tried more bf as scbu said to keep feeding when sick else will lose weight. So gave her a little 20ml of aptimil (my boobs feel pretty empty today ) and she is still not settling and still looking for more. Been 1 hr since the aptimil, not sure whether to give more or not. Just so confused now.  

May give her another top up just to fill her up, but then she might sick up and want more etc....

ANyway, any advice much appreciated. You must be an expert particularly with theo, poor little man 
Thanks

Nicx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nic,

am glad you managed to get hold of scbu and speak to someone...

tbh reflux is very common in premature babies because their sphinctor is immature and is not tight and therefore the milk can just come back up the oseophagus... the gaviscon can be given pre breast feed..
how much of this are you giving now per feed... have you thought about maybe giving every other feed of formula?? it might just give your breasts time to fill and maybe just express on those feeds?? i think if she does continue to be so sickly i would ring and get your appointement with the consultant brought forward before it gets so bad you are in a and e... this way you can see the expert and get what ever mollie needs... this may be more medications but obviously it is up to them....

If theo vomits all of his feed back i just refeed him but obviously bear in mind that it always looks more when it comes back...

i so symathise hun... if she has maybe 20ml of milk and an hour later she still looks hungary maybe try another small feed of 20 ml

today i have done nothing BUT feed theo so i guess i am just used to it but today i have had to do 2 hourly feeds again and his intake is still rubbish    just have to persevere!!

take care hun and big hugs to mollie

luv v xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks v

yes, it was handy scbu called so could ask their advice too and about follow up.

am sure mollie is ok and am being paranoid/ overly anxious  

am expressing a little now for next feed then will bf night feed if have enough. def give a couple more formula feeds.

she is aseep at the mo(since 7.15) which is good. she was still sick and there was like really watery stuff/milk coming out maybe cos she'd sicked everything up   

will keep an eye on her and try the more regular smaller feeds. one question, the fontanelle, it's meant to be ever so slightly sunken right? only need to worry if significantly sunken? sorry all these questions, just dont want to worry unnecessarily! molliies is slighty dented which i assume fine, never felt it before!

anyway, thanks again and if this persists over next week will ask about earlier appt as not diagnosed with the reflus either so want some opinion!

hope theo ok, you are doing brilliantly and to help us a too 

thanks lovely

nicx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

How are you and theo? Hope he's ok  

Just to update, mollie only put on 1.5oz this week  Going sideways again rather than up but at least not down. It was a very sicky week though. Had a slightly better day a couple of weeks ago then yesterday a bit sick and this evening threw up loads. 

SCBU have told to just keep feeding and then give her another week and see what weight is doing. I think the problem is she just feeds so much and guzzles, which is why it comes up. Sticking with the gaviscon although doesn't really seem to do much now. 

She is now on daktarin as well as has oral thrush. Think i have it on my right boob too as sore and itchy, ouch! ANyway, just thought i'd update. 

Am now introducing a bit more formula as advised by SCBU to try and increase her weight. Geez, can't i just give her a pie!??!!  

It is mollie's due date today so can start thinking of her as entitled to be here now IYKWIM!! Can start watching for all the normal things she should start doing.   Hopefully one of those things will be stopping being sick.  

Anyway, take care and hugs to theo 

Nic x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi nic,

how is it going hun??

well done on  mollies due date too!!! 

how is her sickyness?? any improvement??

let me know hun

just waiting for theos appointment with surgeons on wednesday so will see what they say...

luv to you both 

v xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

Ooh think i have replied to this on the wrong post, on the reflux one, although the same thing i guess.

thanks!

nic x


----------

